# Need some quidance please...



## dbsailor

Hello all, My wife and I currently reside in California and I was recently asked to consider an expat assignment in the Beyan Lepas region of Penang. Never having been there we really have no idea what to expect or where to begin looking for housing. I'm sure our company will be recommending some areas and or agents however I wanted to get a jump on the process and starting asking around what places I should focus on and which ones I should avoid.

This may be asking a lot... but ideally we would prefer to be in a single family/semi detached home with relatively close access to the water.. we're both water junkies!! haha. Doing some preliminary seaching it seams as though there are several luxury communities in the northen part of the island but that making the daily commute to Beyan Lepas shouldn't even be considered due to the grid lock.

So.... an info or insite would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Fairwinds!!


----------



## travertine

Hi. We moved to Penang in August and went through the same queries re accommodation. As my wife works in Batu Maung (even further south than Bayan Lepas) we decided to limit the commuting time and draw a line at Jalan Gottlieb (which leads from the Botanical Garden area down to Guerney Drive). While the distance past that to other communities is not great the narrow congested roads can add another 15 minutes minimum to the journey (each way). However, if you want access to water (the sea?) then things are more difficult. Really the sea is not swimmable on the east side of the island and really only starts to look decent as you get to the northern areas of Tanjong Bungah and Batu Ferringhi but the distance is a problem. If a swimming pool (25m) will suffice during the week you could join the Penang Sports Club. For a semi detached or detached dwelling I would start looking around the Pulau Tikus, Taman Selamat, Taman Pulau Pinang and Taman Jesselton Heights areas (see Google Maps). If you need schools then this area is also convenient although one of the senior schools is located up at Batu Ferringhi but serviced by dedicated buses. Rental prices will obviously depend on size, condition and location but you could expect to pay upwards of 3,000 RM per month and for a larger place on a block more than 4,500 RM. We really like this part of the island as it has easy access to Guerney Plaza (for typical mall shops, cinema, food outlets and supermarket), the sports club, a local food market, hawker stalls and lots of small restaurants. It's also very scenic. Good luck with the hunting. If you need a realtor when you get here I can recommend 1 or 2 that were very helpful.


----------



## dbsailor

Hi Mark,

Thanks for the prompt reply!! I'll start taking a closer look at the areas you mentioned. As far as commute times, an additional 15 minutes isn't too bad. As I mentioned living in California I'm all too familiar with sitting in traffic. Currently my daily commute in a close to 1.5hrs (one way) and that's with no accidents or other delays!

Is there any housing to speak of on the west side of the island?

Again, many thanks!
db


----------



## travertine

dbsailor said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Thanks for the prompt reply!! I'll start taking a closer look at the areas you mentioned. As far as commute times, an additional 15 minutes isn't too bad. As I mentioned living in California I'm all too familiar with sitting in traffic. Currently my daily commute in a close to 1.5hrs (one way) and that's with no accidents or other delays!
> 
> Is there any housing to speak of on the west side of the island?
> 
> Again, many thanks!
> db


Not sure about the west side. I've only passed through it briefly. My observations are that there are two traditional Malay villages. Certainly none of the realtors or other expat residents that I initially dealt with indicated that there was suitable accommodation on the western side. Links below for some of the more useful web sites that I found relating to properties (especially with images).

Malaysia and Penang Real Estate Properties Agent - ED BiD Properties Sdn Bhd
IGS Realty : Your One-Stop Property Site
Malaysian Property / Real Estate for Rent and to Let | Apartments, Homes, Houses and Condos for Rental
Malaysia property, real estate – apartments, houses for sale/rental
Penang Real Estate Agent Directory


----------



## JasonPenang

Hi DB,

Bayan Lepas is a Silicon Valley of the East. It's like San Jose in CA, as almost every company you see in SJ you can find it here. I think the working environment is very much like CA.

There is a nearby residential estate which is just 5 minutes away from the Silicon Valley is known as Bayan Mutiara, and the nearby mall is known as Queensbay. The area has a new residential community known as D'Residence, which has semi-detached and detached houses, with guard & security systems, and right next to the seaside. There is also an International School about 10 mins drive away.

Hope the above helps.


Regards,
(Ex-HP/Agilent employee)


----------



## Darrenlmoore

*More Commute Help....*

I'm in a similar situation. Will be moving to Penang for an extended time and working in the Bayan Lepas region.

I'd like to live in Gerogetown, and have an option for a place on Jalan Magazine. My question is on the commute from there (down 3113 or 6 presumably) to Bayan Lepas. Does anyone know if its a straight and easy shot (the 14km seems doable).....or is the commuter traffic a killer?

Terima Kasih


----------



## travertine

Certainly doable but the 15 minute trip can take more like an hour during the busy times (i.e. the rush to and from the factories is the main cause). Current road works on the main route has also made things worse.If you can avoid peak times by travelling outside of the peak times then your commute will be much more enjoyable.


----------



## thewitt

I commute from Gurney Drive to Bayan Lapas. And it's 45 minutes at 7:15 most mornings. Earlier and you will trim 15 minutes. It's 45 minutes home from 5 until 6:30 at night. 

Not a bad commute, however if you are driving yourself and have never driven here, be prepared for a major shock.....

I spent the first year here living by the bridge and though it was convenient to work, all my social activities were in Georgetown so I was coming up here during the jam nearly every night anyway...

Seriously consider a condo and not a house with property - unless your landlord also takes care of all outside maintenance. This is a jungle and plants grow a foot a month and need constant attention. You are also more likely to have pests and mosquitoes in a landed property. 

Good luck and enjoy Penang. Its a small, intimate island you can drive all the way around in an hour - as long as there is no traffic  

-t


----------



## Darrenlmoore

*Thanks...*

Thank you both for the advice. I think i will take the Georgetown option and deal with the commute....I may be able to start a little later and make it easier.

thanks






thewitt said:


> I commute from Gurney Drive to Bayan Lapas. And it's 45 minutes at 7:15 most mornings. Earlier and you will trim 15 minutes. It's 45 minutes home from 5 until 6:30 at night.
> 
> Not a bad commute, however if you are driving yourself and have never driven here, be prepared for a major shock.....
> 
> I spent the first year here living by the bridge and though it was convenient to work, all my social activities were in Georgetown so I was coming up here during the jam nearly every night anyway...
> 
> Seriously consider a condo and not a house with property - unless your landlord also takes care of all outside maintenance. This is a jungle and plants grow a foot a month and need constant attention. You are also more likely to have pests and mosquitoes in a landed property.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy Penang. Its a small, intimate island you can drive all the way around in an hour - as long as there is no traffic
> 
> -t


----------



## Etherus

Not that I have to commute other than to the airport but living in Georgetown puts you close to everything. My wife and I have a lot of friends who live in the condos near to us who travel each day to that region and don't seem stressed by the experience. 

We are in a semi-detached which seems a lot better than condo living as far as I am concerned but then each to their own. Some are very nice.


----------



## MiamiGreen

Hi Everyone,

Just FYI, Penang Island is a lovely island.
And Don't use the word commute here. Because there are less jam and
very cheap to own a trasport that can bring you everywhere in this small island.
It take me max 45 minutes from A to B. Its take me only 25 minutes @ the rush hour and 15 minutes for the normal hour from Ferry to Factories area.Car is a bit costlier here but there are cheap petrol and no toll concession within the island.
And recommended look for a Condo is better than staying in the landed.

Cheers~


----------



## MiamiGreen

If you are water junkies ~ come join me in Batu Fringgi during the weekend~
Not recommended to swim @ bayan Lapas~


----------



## J&H

*Hi There, ...*

Hi,
Welcome in Penang. Penang is a great place to work & live !
I am from Belgium and I use to live in Singapore for 15 years, and bought a place in Seri Tanjung Penang, just got my keys few month ago. I was suppose to move there with my wife and kids but have other plan for the time being in Belgium ! So, if you are looking for a house to rent, I am renting mine ! It is a big house near the see with a marina attached. 
Give me a call if you are interested as I can not attached any link in this message,
Many thanks
All the best & hope to hear from you soon,
Jean-François Debongnie
int. 32 (0)477 35 76 13


----------



## the lynx

Hello there and welcome to Penang!

Georgetown would be an easier option. The location makes it great to access almost everything - beaches up north, international schools not too far around, food and nightlife within reach. You probably might wanna get used to the noise especially if you are staying right close to the centre.

At the moment, the Jelutong expressway that connects Georgetown all the way to Bayan Lepas has (thankfully) completed, except with minor tweaks here and there on the road side. Which can be very helpful if you wanna commute for work but do get prepared to face the typical rush hour jam (which is actually not bad if you compare to pre-Jelutong expressway days). The craziest would be on Friday evenings as a lot of people, who were originally from towns and villages on the peninsula, crowd the Penang bridge for the weekend.

As on the west side (if you are referring to Balik Pulau), currently there have been few projects coming up for more residential areas and some are marketed for expats wanting eco-homes. But right now, it is too early to see where this is heading to as Balik Pulau is really a village area away from modern life so an expat may not feel at home staying there for now.

One forum member did suggested Queensbay area, which I feel is not a bad idea after all. Staying there doesn't put you completely in a bubble from expat community, the surrounding is comfortable and good, and, more importantly, it is definitely very close to Bayan Lepas.

Nevertheless, wishing you all the best in your search. Do keep us posted on your outcome!


----------



## Peté1

*Queensbay*

We just landed here a month ago. Perfect if workin in Bayan Lepas. Seaview, all services in walking distance. Most of the beach life is on the other side of the island, but pool helps for beginning. Nice rainforest resort by short boat ride on Jerajak Island.

BTW: anyone here has teenage daughter to accompany mine for sports, movies or any other activities in this area?


----------



## the lynx

Peté said:


> We just landed here a month ago. Perfect if workin in Bayan Lepas. Seaview, all services in walking distance. Most of the beach life is on the other side of the island, but pool helps for beginning. Nice rainforest resort by short boat ride on Jerajak Island.
> 
> BTW: anyone here has teenage daughter to accompany mine for sports, movies or any other activities in this area?


Hmm, where does your daughter go for school? I'm pretty sure she will be able to meet new friends there, especially if she goes to international schools such as Uplands, Dalat etc.

Too bad I'm no longer in Penang. Already moved over to Singapore for work. Otherwise, would be happy to show your family around or introduce some helpful places.


----------

